# Ended: Your favourite new lens from Canon in 2018



## Canon Rumors Guy (Dec 26, 2018)

> The end of 2018 is quickly approaching and all of the planned goodies from Canon have been announced for the year. Over the next couple of days, we’ll be posting polls that will cover your favourite new Canon lens of 2018, your favourite new third-party lens of 2018 as well as your favourite new camera from Canon in 2018.
> 
> (function(d, s, id){
> var js,
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## BeenThere (Dec 26, 2018)

Where is the vote ballot?


----------



## YuengLinger (Dec 26, 2018)

BeenThere said:


> Where is the vote ballot?


Just click on a lens on the list at the bottom of the article, below the last photo of the 600mm.

I chose the RF 50mm 1.2L, and the list disappeared, replaced with a video link and the caption, "Thank you for voting!"


----------



## tcphoto (Dec 26, 2018)

No 85/1.4?


----------



## Ozarker (Dec 26, 2018)

tcphoto said:


> No 85/1.4?


Time flies. That was 2017.


----------



## Ladislav (Dec 26, 2018)

To be fair, there should be "None" option to show that none of the released lenses is something we could use or want to buy which is exactly the case for me considering that RF will not be useful for me for very long time, big whites are not something I would even consider (especially shiny new ones) and those new 70-200 simply don't bring anything new to owners of excellent 2.8 IS Mk. II.


----------



## Berowne (Dec 26, 2018)

CanonFanBoy said:


> Time flies. That was 2017.



The 85L IS was my favourite this year, picking up the very earliest which were available here in Frankfurt am Main. Great lens!


----------



## PeterT (Dec 26, 2018)

Ladislav said:


> To be fair, there should be "None" option to show that none of the released lenses is something we could use or want to buy...



I second that, it is exactly my thought about this poll, too. Maybe for a different reason.

My favorite lens of the year would be any of these (if they existed):
EF-S 15mm f/2
EF-S 22mm f/2 IS
EF-S (or EF, but not L) 50mm f/1.4 or f/1.8 IS USM
EF-S 85mm f/2 IS USM (with less focus shift problems than the Tamron)

I know that it is not likely to get any of them, though...


----------



## Maximilian (Dec 26, 2018)

Ladislav said:


> To be fair, there should be "None" option ...


+1 and so true.

Allthough Canon showed very interesting things with the new RF line. 
That's where my vote went to. But you should also have the choice to show that you were not satisfied with the offer.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Dec 26, 2018)

Canon released 9 lenses in 2018, and a few of them are pretty cool. Even if none of the lenses fit your personal needs, you can still vote on the engineering prowess Canon has displayed this year when it comes to optics. The RF 28-70mm f/2L is a world's first, the RF 50mm f/1.2L is probably the best autofocus 50mm lens on earth. It also looks like the RF mount is the most advanced in the industry and every Canon user will one day be using an RF mount camera. Both the 400mm and 600mm lenses announced this year are the lightest of their kind, I'm still amazed that they reduced the weight as much as they did with the new iterations. They also released that fast prime everyone had been begging for in EF-M mount.

2018 was a monster year for lenses from Canon.

For me personally, only the EF 400mm f/2.8L IS III will find its way into my bag on a permanent basis. I'll give the RF 28-70mm f/2L a whirl too.

Perhaps I could have worded the poll question differently.


----------



## jolyonralph (Dec 26, 2018)

PeterT said:


> My favorite lens of the year would be any of these (if they existed):
> EF-S 15mm f/2
> EF-S 22mm f/2 IS
> EF-S (or EF, but not L) 50mm f/1.4 or f/1.8 IS USM
> EF-S 85mm f/2 IS USM (with less focus shift problems than the Tamron)



I think it's pretty safe to say there won't be any new EF-S lenses from Canon except minor upgrades of kit lenses and other low-end lenses.


----------



## lexptr (Dec 26, 2018)

Why not a multi-choice? I like several. Every tool for its task. It is ok to have various tasks with different favorite tools for them


----------



## YuengLinger (Dec 26, 2018)

Yes, instead of discussing a lens, please keep this interesting by complaining about the poll's format and lack of a "I hate them all" option. 

These are the lenses of the year. Canon will be paying more attention to actual sales than this poll, so don't feel bad if your true opinion must be written out rather than tabulated.

Meanwhile, I'm holding on to my 10 year old Samsung 46 inch TV with no plans of upgrading for another couple of years. And I'm going to keep using $30 by-the-month flip-phones. I'm borrowing books from the library instead of buying print or digital. Rarely eating at restaurants. Why? Because I fully expect Canon to release a FF mirrorless successor to the inveterate 5D IV. In other words, I want one of the RF lenses on the above list, but I can certainly "get by" and have extra time to save up.

Happy New Year!


----------



## candc (Dec 26, 2018)

they all are worth a vote but It's the 600 for me as long as the iq is as good as the version ii. the weight savings and redistribution will make it a much easier lens to use.


----------



## Larsskv (Dec 26, 2018)

To me both the EF-M 32 mm f1.4 and the RF 50L are more than worthy for the lens of the year. They are both fantastic, but the RF 50L is my favorite. It is more than fantastic. The sensible choice however, money and size wise is the EF-M 32mm.


----------



## JoFT (Dec 26, 2018)

Ladislav said:


> To be fair, there should be "None" option to show that none of the released lenses is something we could use or want to buy which is exactly the case for me considering that RF will not be useful for me for very long time, big whites are not something I would even consider (especially shiny new ones) and those new 70-200 simply don't bring anything new to owners of excellent 2.8 IS Mk. II.


Sorry for you... The R is a phantasmic camera, and the M32mm if phantasmic and the RF 35 is excellent as well..... 

And the RF 50mmf1.2 is definitely a class of its own... 

Don't get fooled if you are disappointed of the "R"....


----------



## mb66energy (Dec 26, 2018)

Larsskv said:


> To me both the EF-M 32 mm f1.4 and the RF 50L are more than worthy for the lens of the year. They are both fantastic, but the RF 50L is my favorite. It is more than fantastic. The sensible choice however, money and size wise is the EF-M 32mm.



I have chosen the EF-M because for ME it is THE lens in terms of its unique combination of IQ, size, weight, MFD and price. While not having used the RF 50mm prime I think it is a mini-version of that beast.


----------



## Hector1970 (Dec 26, 2018)

I went for the 600 as I think shaving a kilo off the 600 and 400 was a major achievement


----------



## dak723 (Dec 27, 2018)

Gee, a thread with an unbelievably simple concept..."Vote for your favorite Canon lens from 2018."

Certainly a simple thread like that won't be inundated by the usual bitching and moaning that ruins most every thread on CR, will it?

Oops, I guess bitching and moaning is unstoppable on this forum.


----------



## LSXPhotog (Dec 27, 2018)

Gotta vote for the 28-70 f/2 for being the first lens of its kind and showing Nikon and Sony why they're still the top camera and lens manufacturer.


----------



## Chaitanya (Dec 27, 2018)

For me it has to be 35mm 1.8 RF lens a good balance of price to performance.


----------



## YuengLinger (Dec 27, 2018)

dak723 said:


> Gee, a thread with an unbelievably simple concept..."Vote for your favorite Canon lens from 2018."
> 
> Certainly a simple thread like that won't be inundated by the usual bitching and moaning that ruins most every thread on CR, will it?
> 
> Oops, I guess bitching and moaning is unstoppable on this forum.


Yes, and my shtick of late has been kvetching and moaning about the kvetching and moaning. I am so ready for 2019.

A great one to you and yours!


----------



## pmarcig (Dec 27, 2018)

I went with the only new lens on the list I've used, that being the RF 50 with the EOS R, and yeah it's amazing. Tack sharp wide open at 1.2 and has so far handled anything I've thrown at it. For me personally, the best performing lens I've ever used.


----------



## dominic_siu (Dec 27, 2018)

I just bought RF 28-70, will replace my EF 24-70 II and 85L IS


----------



## Ladislav (Dec 27, 2018)

JoFT said:


> Sorry for you... The R is a phantasmic camera, and the M32mm if phantasmic and the RF 35 is excellent as well.....
> 
> And the RF 50mmf1.2 is definitely a class of its own...
> 
> Don't get fooled if you are disappointed of the "R"....



I'm not disappointed of the "R". I consider it a very good camera but I'm not planning to buy one because it doesn't fit my needs.

Since all hints of what "Pro" MILC from Canon released in 2019 will be points towards 5DSR replacement, there will be no RF mount camera for me at least till 2020 and even after it is released, I'm not an early adopter and usually wait about an year before buying a new camera. That means all Canon RF offering right now have same value like Nikkor or Sony lenses. I can't use them. So no, those RF lenses can't be my favorite no matter how awesome they are.


----------



## briangus (Dec 27, 2018)

28-70 F2 for me. Had no intention to buy it but not regretting it one bit


----------



## justaCanonuser (Dec 27, 2018)

28-70 F2 definitely, when Canon will come up with a serious R camera (with joystick again, please, not this annoying slide bar).

For birding, I am more and more intrigued by every new generation of Canon's 600m F/4 lenses. They are so light now that I seriously consider an upgrade of my 500 mm lens. The first EF generation of this lens was by far too heavy to transport it far in rugged terrain, but the newer generations are really close to perfect. I still hesitate because I still hope an even more compact and lighter DO version to hit the market. I am pretty sure that Canon's technology, including the required manufacturing precision, is mature enough for bringing out such a great lens.


----------



## Don Haines (Dec 27, 2018)

briangus said:


> 28-70 F2 for me. Had no intention to buy it but not regretting it one bit


You buy a zoom lens for convenience, and trade that for the better quality you would have got from the primes..... except for that lens, where you get the convenience and it is better/faster than the primes it replaces!


----------



## Etienne (Dec 28, 2018)

My vote: EF-M 32 f/1.4 - it does a great job at an affordable price. And it turns the little M6 camera into a decent portable portrait and low light machine.
I'll probably buy the M5 mkII or the M50 Mk II when they come out just because of this lens. Bonus is that it is a great partner to the 11-22 IS and 22 f/2


----------



## Pooshoes (Dec 29, 2018)

Rf 35mm 1.8 is was a home run for size quality and performance to price. My pick for the year!


----------



## scyrene (Dec 29, 2018)

Ladislav said:


> To be fair, there should be "None" option to show that none of the released lenses is something we could use or want to buy which is exactly the case for me considering that RF will not be useful for me for very long time, big whites are not something I would even consider (especially shiny new ones) and those new 70-200 simply don't bring anything new to owners of excellent 2.8 IS Mk. II.



But... that's not the point of the poll. It's just to see what people think was the best lens released this year. Not what out buying intentions are, or whether we're satisfied with their design choices or whatever.

I doubt I'll buy any of these lenses but I can pick my favourite nonetheless


----------

